# Advice needed



## MuscleUp (Jul 7, 2014)

Wassup guys, new here

Looking to get into a 05-06 GTO pretty soon and need help with making it a FUN STREET CAR, I let go of the thought of FI for now, dont really see a real use for it on the street wont be doing any racing or anything...:biggrin2:

Thanks in advance 

(A4 Trans)


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

Car has good power stock. Change the weak spots first (radius rod bushings, strut mounts and bearings, rear springs, stock shifter etc.). To get more power you can get a CAI, Long tubes, catback and tune . This should give you around 50 more horses at the crank and they are the base for future upgrades anyways. You should be able to get the aforementioned parts (the power ones) for around 2500.


----------



## MuscleUp (Jul 7, 2014)

Qnko said:


> Car has good power stock. Change the weak spots first (radius rod bushings, strut mounts and bearings, rear springs, stock shifter etc.). To get more power you can get a CAI, Long tubes, catback and tune . This should give you around 50 more horses at the crank and they are the base for future upgrades anyways. You should be able to get the aforementioned parts (the power ones) for around 2500.


Is the suspension really that bad?


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes it is. Add in engine and transmission mounts, as well. Also, the rear cradle bushings on mine were wasted. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MuscleUp (Jul 7, 2014)

Well damn....never would have thought that at all...any recommended brand?


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

Front radius rod bushings, strut mounts and bearings you can try kollarracing or Pedders (first one is cheaper). Rear cradle bushings, I got the energy suspension ones (the new ones) and have no issues. What do you want to do with the car is also important. Some subframe bushings, poly engine and transmission mounts will give you some vibration. The GTO is designed to be a GT car. My buddy has a all stock one and its very nice on long trips. Then I get into mine with hard suspension, poly mounts, whining gears, big cam, no AC (for weight reduction) and I wonder why did I do this to the car. Than I go WOT and I don't regret anything.
I have 2 more cars so the GTO is just a toy not a daily. All I wanted to say is be careful with the mods. There is always some compromise between fun, comfort, reliability and drivability.


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

There aren't many options for bushings; Whiteline and Energy Suspension are the ones that come to mind. I used all Whiteline. The radius rod bushings and motor mounts were liquid filled to reduce NVH but the liquid leaks out and they are then junk. It is a performance car that is 8-10 years old so deterioration is to be expected to some extent. Considering many aspects were tailored to a nicer ride rather than performance, sacrifices were made. My car was a lot more comfortable with the worn out stock stuff at 68K but full poly, lowered, adjustable sway bars and other stuff is a lot more fun to drive. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MuscleUp (Jul 7, 2014)

Went back over the ad and seen where he says that the transmission may need a rebuild due to sometimes slipping and sometimes not moving from location


----------



## MuscleUp (Jul 7, 2014)

What do you guys think an 06 gto with 195000k miles on engine, 65k on trans is worth?


----------



## MuscleUp (Jul 7, 2014)

........no one


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

195000 miles? That's the most miles I've heard on one thus far.


----------



## MuscleUp (Jul 7, 2014)

youre not the only one lol....drove the hell outta that thing....any ideas on what its worth? a small stealership has it


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

KBB says $7950 in 'good condition'. That's the private party value; I'm sure the dealership wants more. 195000 miles is roughly 21000+ miles per year if it's an early 06. My 2005 only has 28000 right now.....


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Steamwalker said:


> 195000 miles? That's the most miles I've heard on one thus far.


I talked to a guy thats got 260K on his 05 LS2.....had a it CAM'd for the last 150K and still pushing 485RWHP consistantly on the DYNO. LS's are a BEAST!!! If maintained properly!!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

IMHO you have to have a illogical love for this car to buy one now. I have more in the engine than the car is worth. :~/


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> IMHO you have to have a illogical love for this car to buy one now. I have more in the engine than the car is worth. :~/


I have 145K on mine, but I own it out right. Makes a big difference.


----------

